# pelvic aortogram



## prabha (Nov 24, 2009)

Do we need to code pelvic aortogram(75736) for the below procedure??

      Access to the right common femoral artery was achieved using
      Seldinger technique. A 5F vascular sheath was advanced.
      Catheterization of the superior mesenteric artery was performed
      and a superior mesenteric arteriogram was performed in the frontal
      projection. Catheterization of the celiac trunk was performed and
      a celiac arteriogram was performed in the frontal projection.
      Attempt was made to catheterize the inferior mesenteric artery,
      but was unsuccessful. Pelvic aortogram was performed.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 25, 2009)

prabha said:


> Do we need to code pelvic aortogram(75736) for the below procedure??
> 
> Access to the right common femoral artery was achieved using
> Seldinger technique. A 5F vascular sheath was advanced.
> ...



The code 75736 is for a selective pelvis angiogram. Since the exam has gone selective, you can't code for a aortogram.  So you have 36245, 36245-59, 75726, 75726-59 for celiac and sma angiogram.


----------



## sgochoco (Nov 25, 2009)

*Slg*

Your description of the procedure only involved Visceral vessels, so you would not code anything for the pelvis.  Because the studies are selective has no bearing on what can be billed in addition to the visceral studies done.  Not all S&I codes will have a corresponding catheterization code.


----------



## prabha (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks all......


----------

